# Smiths Astrolon



## Paul Dawson (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello all.

Can anyone out there tell me how to remove the stem on a cal.2250 Astrolon (Systal) movement.

Ive never seen this movement before and I believe it to be a 'snap in stem' type.

Any advice would be most welcome.

Kind regards.

Paul. :dontgetit:


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Paul Dawson said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Can anyone out there tell me how to remove the stem on a cal.2250 Astrolon (Systal) movement.
> 
> ...


Paul

First off this post isn't going to help much, if at all. I googled 'Astrolon' for a while last night and found a number of blogs and threads which confirm the stem is snap fit, and go on to say removal can cause damage if not done properly. NONE of the entries I looked at then went on to say HOW it should be done !!! :wallbash:

I'm going to have another half-hour at it now.

Julian (L)


----------



## Paul Dawson (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi Julian, thanks for your quick reply.

I also searched the web and came up with the same results, maybe you will have better look than me.

Thanks for you help so far.


----------

